# Reformed material for basic Christian truths



## soakland (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello - I Pastor an Arminian congregation that is quite shallow in its understanding of truth. Can anyone recommend some good Reformed preaching or teaching material on the basics or fundamentals of the faith? I was thinking 9 Marks but I wanted to get a broad overview of church life, worship, essential need for the Bible, the Gospel, etc. It must be of course Reformed in orientation.

Thanks for any help you can give.

In Christ,
Scott


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 21, 2009)

If you are the Pastor why is it still an Arminian congragation


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 21, 2009)

Greetings! 

Maybe one of the historic confessions would be a good place to start?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 21, 2009)

The Heidelberg Catechism!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 21, 2009)

What is your ONLY comfort in life and death...

Beautiful first steps to leading them down the 'right' doctrinal path.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 21, 2009)

Doulble The confessions and The Sovereignty of God by A.W Pink.This if anything would be great to have a mid-week study group with


----------

